# The Phoenix Tank



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

The Phoenix Tank from the Council of Vapor. Now this one is really interesting!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CloudmanJHB (31/3/16)

That is something very different, and a good looking tank at that !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (31/3/16)

good looking tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

The Phoenix tank has landed!

The Ceramic Wars continue!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Looking forward to hearing about it and where it sits in the ceramic pecking order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/16)

Nice Tank @Rob Fisher 
I just don't like the rubber air control rings.
Cost effective I guess but soar on the eyes.
Interested to hear how it performs.
Vape on...


----------



## Andre (9/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Tank @Rob Fisher
> I just don't like the rubber air control rings.
> Cost effective I guess but soar on the eyes.
> Interested to hear how it performs.
> Vape on...


If I remember correctly, the air flow is not controlled by the rubber ring. It is but for protection.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Tank @Rob Fisher
> I just don't like the rubber air control rings.
> Cost effective I guess but soar on the eyes.
> Interested to hear how it performs.
> Vape on...



Don't need the rubber goodies at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

Not a bad tank but wide bore drip tip and no adapter for my own drip tips... also not a bad vape but nowhere as good as the *Target Tank* with working cCell coils! Need to run at 60 watts plus to drive the ceramic coil so it's hard on batteries compared to others. Air flow is good and the tank doesn't leak. Pretty easy to fill and screwing off the top close the juice flow holes at the same time which is a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

